# Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?



## Lucio (19. Januar 2005)

xxxxx


----------



## marca (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

Hi Lucio,
vom Ufer aus wirds bestimmt nicht so einfach!
Einen Schneidertag wird man wohl mit einberechnen müssen,leider.
Als einigermaßen geeignete Stelle würde ich Dir den Platz in Wessem am Kraftwerk unter der Autobahnbrücke empfehlen.
Wirklich kein idylisches Plätzchen aber es wird dort eigentlich immer, auch vom Ufer aus, gefangen.
Mehr Infos zum Platz können Dir wohl auch PetriHelix und MacGill sagen.
Hoffe Dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

Hallo,
wir sind zur Zeit auch nur mit dem Boot unterwegs.

Ich werde am Samstag morgen jedoch noch mal vom Ufer aus losziehen -> ich "muß" ja die neue Rute testen :q.

Werde wahrscheinlich mal am Julianakanal und mal in der Maas werfen gehen. Vielleicht auch mal vom Yachthafen-Parkplatz aus in Richtung Koeweide werfen -> ich habe da auf dem Echolot was interressantes gesehen :q


----------



## PetriHelix (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

Hi,

also wir gehen mal hier mal da und sind derzeit auch nur vom Boot aus unterwegs wie MacGill schon gesagt hat. Tiefe Stellen wären jetzt gut, aber ohne Boot???


----------



## marca (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

Harry, 
erkläre dem Lucio doch mal, wie er an die Stelle am Kraftwerk unter der Autobahn kommt.
Ich bin ja immer nur unaufmerksamer Beifahrer und kann beim besten Willen den Weg nicht erklären!
Ich denke, das ist doch am Samstag noch eine gute Stelle.
Wann wolltest Du denn am Samstag los?
Vielleicht klinke ich mich ja noch ein.


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

Unter der Brücke war ich noch nie vom Ufer aus... Aber am Denkmal wird immer gut gefangen...

http://www.maasplassen.com/german/index_dui.htm

In der Karte Wessem suchen -> hineinzoomen und Camping anzeigen -> am Ende dieser Strasse ist ein Denkmal da stehen immer viele Angler. 
Kurz in Stichworten:
Autobahn Abfahrt Wessem -> rechts abbiegen Strassenverlauf folgen-> Ortseingang rechts ab -> Kreisvergehr geradeaus -> ca 200-500 m links ab Richtung Koeweide

Alternative:
Abfahrt Wessem Links ab -> in der rechtskurve nochmal links ab -> dann fährt man parallel zum Nedeerweertkanal -> da gibt es auch immer viele Angler. Da braucht man nur einen langen Kescher, da dort Spundwände sind.


----------



## the doctor (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

Mac Gill: Meinst du nicht, das es am dem Denkmal zu flachist????Dot ist ja auch mäßig Strömung!
Für im Frühling dürfte da doch gut sein?Weiter draussen ist ja auch ne Kante


----------



## the doctor (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

Die Beschriebene Schleuse am Neederwert  dürfte auch gut sein, aber bei den tiefen Temperaturen?

Ich habe z.B. gehört, das in Asselt ein guter Platz ist(Am Strommast) Ich war aber auch noch nicht da..

Am Julianakanal haben wir Barsche in dem kleinen Hafen Buchten gefangen....Der grösste war 48cm....Dort ist es aber auch nur durchschnittlich 3,5m tief
Habt ihr denn schonmal gute Erfolge am Hafen hinter der Schleuse, links gute Erfolge gehabt?


----------



## Mac Gill (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

Also, am Samstag war mal wieder ein doppelschneider angesagt -> sowohl Wilder Wombel und ich keinen Fisch gefangen...

@Lucio
Um dir die Laune komplett zu vermiesen -> der Fluss fliesst ziemlich stark und ist eine Braune Brühe.
Ich würde es wirklich am Wessem-Neederwertkanaal probieren!


----------



## marca (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

Na da bin ich ja mal froh, dass für mich kein Platz mehr an Bord war!
Aber, vielleicht hätte ich ja doch was gefangen!!hehe!!!!
Wo habt Ihr denn gangelt?
Maas oder Juliana-Kanal?
Ist der Kanal denn auch so eine Brühe?
Das nächste mal wirds schon wieder!!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

Hoi jonges


wir waren jetzt die letzten beiden Samstage an denn Maasseen Brandtplas/Huiskensplas und  Visplas, vom Ufer aus. Haben meist eine Rute auf Grund mit totem Köfi und mit einer Rute unsere Gufis und Twister baden geworfen.
Bis auf einen ca 80cm Hecht am Huiskensplas letzte Woche, ist uns nichts an denn Hacken gegangen. Ich denke das wir die Räuber vom Ufer aus garnicht erreichen da die Tiefen stellen weiter draussen sind.  
Weiß einer zufällig wo man herraus bekommen kann ob man an diesen genanten Seen mit nem Boot drauf darf? in Denn Angelpapiern steht nichts von 'nem Verbot und auf denn Hinweisschildern direkt am See steht auch nichts von Boote verboten oder das Schwimmen nicht erlaubt seih. Nur Campen/Lagern, Tiere  füttern stehen auf dem Schild als verboten.

tot ziens!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## the doctor (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

Ich denke mal das du auf jeden See, an dem du angeln darfst auch mit dem Boot befahren kannst...
Sind die Seen denn geschlossen?


----------



## PetriHelix (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

@Lucio:

1. Regel => traue nie Wetter.com


----------



## PetriHelix (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

@Lucio: Na die haben mir bis jetzt schon zu oft falsches Wetter angesagt. Hoffe das es morgen aber trotz allem so grob hinkommt was die gemeldet haben.


----------



## Adrian* (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

doppelkopf von Profi-Blinker, attractor perl braun größe i oder h an dünner fireline etc. dann klappt das schön! köfi?? nein danke!!  #6


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Seen denn geschlossen?


 
Der Visplas ist geschlossen hat keine verbindung zur Maas. der huiskensplas ist verbunden mit dem Bardtplas und dieser ist wiederrum mit der Maas verbunden.

Auf der Karte die Mac Gill als Link eingesetzt hat habe ich jetzt gelesen das dort an denn beiden Seen ein Dagstrand ist. Wenn ich das richtig übersetze heißt das Tagesstrand oder????
Wenn dem so ist bedeutet es ja das man dort Schwimmen kann. Ich wollte das wissen da ich zu einer wärmeren Jahreszeit mal mit nem Schnorchel die Bodenbeschaffenheit ansehen wollte oder mit nem Boot die Tiefe ausloten möchte.

@Adrian*  Ist das an mich gemeint wegen weite????? Oder was soll es bedeuten???


----------



## Mac Gill (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

@Siff-Cop
Wenn du Schnorcheln gehst, nimm dir doch auch ne Unterwasserkamera mit -> das interressiert mich auch, wie das Unterwasser da aussieht...
Nimm dir dann auch mal bitte ein paar guFi's in verschiedenen Farben mit -> wir haben auch ständig die Diskussion, was unten noch von den Farben übrigbleibt...


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*

@Mac Gill

Jo, werde mal sehen was diese Einwegunterwasserkammeras so kosten. Aber da wirst du bestimmt noch einige Monate drauf warten müssen. Bis die Temperaturen wieder einiger massen im grünen Berreich sind. 
Das mit denn Farben ist bestimmt ne Interesante Sache mal sehen was sich machen lest.   
Vorallem wüßte ich ja zu gerne wie es mit denn Karpfen an denn Seen aussieht.

Gibts einen Maasplas an dem man auch Nachtangeln darf?????
Soweit ich weiß nicht, oder????


----------



## the doctor (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo jetzt noch vom Ufer?*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> @Mac Gill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Leider nicht...ist schon blöd!!!!!
Aber hinter Maastricht,Oostmarland, dort gibt es einen kleinen Teil wo man Nachts angeln darf.
Aber dafür brauchst du dann die extra Karte!


Hey Jungs! 

Gibt es eigentlich auch tiefere Stellen, wo man vom Ufer gut drann kommt?
Auf dem Raubfischtreffen auf dem Hatenboerplaas, ist eine Stelle an den Bungalos, wo wir Vertikalgeangelt haben...Dort gehts direckt tief runter
Dort vom Ufer zu angeln würde mich interessieren!!!Aber darf man das dort auch und kommt man daran?
Oder kennt ihr änlich tiefe "gute" Stellen für Zander und Köfis?????


----------

